# Unfortunate Passing of J. Reilly Lewis



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

I also posted this in the Classical Music forum, but as Maestro Lewis was really more of a Washington-area celebrity I'm reposting it here:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/style/wp/2016/06/10/rip-j-reilly-lewis-1944-2016/

I didn't know the maestro personally, but my brother did, since he played violin with the Bach Consort for some time. Knowing very little about conducting, I still thought it obvious that Maestro Lewis was extremely talented, as well as warm and kind. I was in the audience at his farewell performance with the Consort in (I believe) 2011, at the National Presbyterian Church. He played a Bach piece on the organ and became very emotional.

May he rest in peace.


----------

